# Working Holiday Visa - With all the trimmings



## MKDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi

I'm sure I'm not the first person to ask this but I cannot find a thread with the answers I need.

I am coming to Australia in April next year and want to apply for my Visa and prepre anything else that needs to be set up.

I've googled alot but nothing tells me what I want to know so I though you might be able to help me on here.

I know I need the following but am unsure of where to go for each thing other than flights. There are lots of websites claiming to do the whole thing for me but I want to book it all myself.

* Flight (I'm getting this through Qantas so no worries there)
* WHV - Not sure best place to get this from or actual cost as sites quote different amounts.
* Tax Number/Code - I know I need this to work in Australia but other than that I know nothing
* Bank Account - Again I know I need one but know nothing else
* Australian Sim Card

I'm sure there are things I have forgotten. I'll be sorting a hostel before I fly for first week then do it as I go along after so not worried about that.

Can anyone help me so I get everything I need sorted and don't get ripped off.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Dave, Zultan put some useful links for you @ http://www.australiaforum.com/travel-questions/6598-flight-booked-now-need-apply-whv.html#post24198 and essentially
. WHV - do online on the Immi web site.
. Tax No. - Australian Taxation Office Homepage but you need to be in Oz.
. Bank - ANZ - Moving to Australia is another you can open an acoount with prior to travelling and you get a card on arrival.
Westpac and Commonwealth are the other two of big four and all banks have similar services.
. SIM card, yes Telstra or many other mobile companies may have cheaper systems for you seeing as you'll not likely be a heavy user and http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/662000 has some discussion/links.
But you can go into supermarkets and pick up different pay as you go SIM packs.
Main thing is that you have your existing mobile phone unlocked from your existing carrier or if that means it'll cost you, just discontinue the service, leave it at home and pick up a package deal with a new phone for bugger all.
Book yourself into a backpackers hostel for your first few days or week and you'll find staff and brochures at most YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia hostels and a few otheres more than helpful.
I'll move this back to travel.


----------



## MKDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer, is there anyway to get my Tax file number before I go?!?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Not really because they will be sending an acknowledgment letter to your Aussie address.


----------

